# Old Skippers



## John Ringrose

Be interested to know what happened to any of the following Grimsby Skippers:

Roy Kurz
Steve Scott
Cocker Mussel
Pete Palfrey
Johny Meadows

Ray ??? - ex of Prince Philip (Father was also a skipper)

Or any ex R/O's

Cheers

John


----------



## John Ringrose

Oh Yes and also "Big Bag" - Barry Mcall.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Cocker Mussel died a couple of years ago. Do you mean Ray Evans? Think he has a taxi company. Maybe information on Ray Richardson's "Sidewinder" site - it was in the process of being rebuilt last time I looked.

John T.


----------



## John Ringrose

Hi - Yeh - that was him Ray Evans - sailed with him on the Prince Philip.


----------



## Shane Johnson

Pete is in spain now...running a bar at last account.


----------



## cappy

big bag barry Mcall passed away about two years ago.


----------



## cappy

saw Ray Evans at ken Yates funeral, few weeks ago he seems well.


----------



## Darrenm2373

Hi there just to let you know I'm cockers son Darren . Unfortunately my dad passed away in 2005 . Would love to hear any stories if you have from working with him . Regards Darren


----------



## BOB87

mv Orsino,.. Hull Stern Trawler,.. ( one of Hellyers ) Skipper Eddie Woolridge,.. W/O Jim Cockburn, myself and two others:.. We did a 5 month trip in Iceland fishing grounds, acting as a Support Vessel for British Fishing Fleet, ( 3 ships Lost previous winter 58 dead ) Orsino being equipped as Hospital / Weather Ship, we kept a 24 hour Watch; Also, doing a spot of PR to Icelandic Coastguard,.. memories of the Cod War still fresh in the minds,.. Met the R/O's of a German stern trawler too when we put In to Reykjavik for a crew change.


----------



## gypcoll

I first went to sea in 1958, most captains at that time were war served, most heavy drinkers, and who could blame them. They must have been astounded at the behaviour of us youngsters, enjoying the world that they had won for us. I take my hat off to them, i never sailed with a bad one, only in my old age do i really understand what they had gone through, and the responsibility they had keeping us young idiots on the straight and marrow,


----------

